
Show HN: Monolist – Command Center for Software Engineers - scootingscooter
https://monolist.co
======
scootingscooter
Co-founder of Monolist here.

We started Monolist after years of spending too much time managing work, and
not enough time doing work. The number of tools we use every day has
drastically increased, work is spread across so many places, and important
tasks slip through the cracks.

So we built something to bring it all together. Monolist is a command center
that pulls in your most important tasks, pull requests, documents, and
messages into one feed where you can search, or take action with full context.

The "feedification" of work, driven by tools like Slack, forces us to make
thousands of micro-decisions per day. Feeds are great for some things, like
discovering important updates, but they're terrible to-do lists.

We want to move away from a world dominated by notifications. We want to give
you one list that tells you what you need to do across all the tools you use,
with all of the context necessary to actually complete the tasks.

Please let us know if you have any feedback or requests!

